#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  А в Индии?

## Кёнчог Пунцог

Подскажите,пожалуйста,адреса буддийских храмов,монастырей и т.п. в Индии,особенно в Южной,но и в остальной тоже.
Спасибо заранее!
Ом Мани Пэме Хунг...

----------


## Ассаджи

Многое есть на сайте
http://www.visitlordbuddha.com/

Ссылки на описания с фотографиями есть в каталоге "Sadhu!":
http://www.dhamma.ru/sadhu/modules/m...cat.php?cid=15

----------


## Кёнчог Пунцог

Спасибо вам большое! :Smilie: 
P.S.Через несколько часов еду в Индию.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

Оба списка имеют тенденцию игнорировать тибетскую традицию. Вообще индийские сайты для путешественников игнорируют монастыри тибетских беженцев (хотя описывают Ладак довольно подробно). А монастыри тибетских беженцев как раз на юге Индии - и Дрепунг, и Сэра (причем они представляют собой только значительную часть крупных тибетских поселений, в которых как правило есть и храмы других тибетских традиций). Было бы неплохо увидеть описание, как до них добраться.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

*Дрепунг:*  

P.O. Tibetan Colony 581 411 
Mundgod
Distt. North Kanara
Karnataka, INDIA



Our monastic college, Drepung Gomang, is located in the village Mundgod in South India. Mundgod is a part of the large Tibetan settlement in South India, called Lugsung-Samdupling. Lugsung-Samdupling is home to some 16 000 Tibetan refugees, and is divided into 11 villages. This settlement is one of the largest Tibetan refugee settlements in India. 

Mundgod is situated in Tattihalli in Mundgod Taluk of Karnataka State, India, 267 miles north of Bylakuppe and about 32 miles south of Hubli, the nearest railway station. Hubli is on the Bangalore-Pune National Highway, 404 Km NW from Bangalore City by train. The altitude at Mundgod is approximately 1800 ft. above sea level. 

Dre-Gomang interacts with the larger Tibetan community, teaching the three R's in the school, assisting in the hospital, and providing training in Tibetan Arts and Crafts for the young people of the settlement while offering employment for the local Tibetan and Indian people.

http://oceanofwisdom.org/index.php?pg=contact&lang=eng


*Сэра:*  

Sera Je Monastery
PO Bylakuppe 571104
Karnataka, INDIA 

 

Sera is situated close to the town of Kushalnagar in Karnataka state in south India. Six hours from here by road is the Karnataka state capital Bangalore, which has become well known internationally as one of the computer software centres of the world. There are daily flights and trains to Bangalore from Mumbai (Bombay), Delhi, and Chennai (Madras). Bangalore now has an international airport, with direct connections to Frankfurt, Kathmandu, Kuala Lumpur, and Singapore.

From Bangalore one can catch one of the hourly "Ultra Deluxe" buses, which go to the city of Mangalore on the west coast. These buses depart from the bus station next to the central railway station, and take about 6 hours to make the 220km trip to Kushalnagar, passing through the city of Mysore on the way. Seats on these buses can be pre-booked if you are staying in Bangalore, but even without a booking, a seat can usually be easily obtained. Alternatively, one can take one of several daily trains from Bangalore to Mysore, and then catch a bus from Section 5 (Hunsur Section) at the Mysore interstate bus stand. These tickets cannot be pre-booked, but it is usually quite easy to get a seat on one of the half-hourly buses, which go through Kushalnagar.

On arrival at Kushalnagar, take an auto rickshaw for the final 8 km to Sera 'lama camp'. These are easily obtained and the cost is 30 rupees.

The postal address of Sera Monastery refers to the town of Bylakuppe, a village on the highway just before Kushalnagar, but it is easier to obtain a rickshaw to Sera from Kushalnagar.

One can also take a taxi the full distance from Bangalore directly to Sera for around 1700 rupees, or from the Mysore train station for about 450 rupees. It is important that you agree on the exact cost with the driver before you commence the trip.

http://www.seraimihouse.org/

----------


## Руслан

До Сера Дже на юге надо ехать так:

В Бангалоре с автобусной станции (там у них по моему одна главная) ходит каждый час автобус до Кушал Нагара. Стоит билет рупий 300 (около 200р) и купить его можно без проблем. Автобус идет шесть часов. В Кушал Нагаре попросить любого рикшу и за 30 рупий он довезет до Сера. Там есть гестхаусы. Так что с проживанием проблем не будет. Вокруг Сера - большое тебетское поселение. Есть ОЧЕНЬ красивый ньингмапинский монастырь "Намдролинг".

----------

